

Show HN: New Take on API Documentation Design - zzen
http://blog.apiary.io/2014/03/21/Re-API-Design-for-Humans/

======
Mahrew
This looks fucking great!

~~~
zzen
Thanks Mahrew! A lot of time went into this, we're all pretty excited at
Apiary.

